# Flashing trouble warnings,readouts, hesitation.



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

gregbonat said:


> Left this a.m. For 2-1/2 hr commute. Service p/s lite came on momentarily. Once on hiway, noticed my scan gauge was dropping readouts. The display was staying on, but the numbers would blank out every three seconds or so. Then the needles on the instrument gauges would drop momentarily about every 1-2 min. Service p/s warning light would also come on most of these times as well. Noticed an engine hesitation each time the gauge needles would take a dive. On way back home more warning kites came on: abs, track control, and stabil trak. I pulled over and restarted engine , new warning lites did not come back on rest of trip of 20 mi. Original problem did continue however Guess another trip to dealer is in future to see if they can figure wtf is going on now. Also noticed when I pulled into garage that the flashing warning and needles dropping on gauges seemed to stop


Negative battery cable? Battery condition?


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Disconnect your svanguage from the obd port for a couple key on off cycles. This happens to me occasionally with my Bluetooth obd scan tool running torque and Snipseys diesel plug ins seems to go back to normal after that.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Brand new battery of couple months. I'll check cable again and do the scan gauge disconnected. Thanks


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

If you never had the special policy done on the negative battery cable I will put money that is your issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Disconnect your scanguage and then take your Cruze in for the Negative battery cable replacement. You don't want the dealership blaming the scanguage instead of replacing the cable on GM's dime.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> Disconnect your scanguage and then take your Cruze in for the Negative battery cable replacement. You don't want the dealership blaming the scanguage instead of replacing the cable on GM's dime.


If he has 200k (judging by his badge under his name) it won't be on GM's dime anyhow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> If he has 200k (judging by his badge under his name) it won't be on GM's dime anyhow.


Good point.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Well as seems to be another of those electronic gremlins. Have to wonder if it has something to do with software coding as these freak warnings and glitches happen at major mileage milestones. Anyway fluctuations just went away on their own. Even the check engine light that was on while I've been waiting for a sensor on b/o for two months has gone out.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> Well as seems to be another of those electronic gremlins. Have to wonder if it has something to do with software coding as these freak warnings and glitches happen at major mileage milestones. Anyway fluctuations just went away on their own. Even the check engine light that was on while I've been waiting for a sensor on b/o for two months has gone out.


But have you ever had the negative battery cable replaced?


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

No, I am way out of warranty and have had no issues that seem to relate to cable. Even this last situation doesn't appear to have cable concerns. Car has had no glitches at all in past week of driving. I will however check on ordering this cable and replace as preventive measure


----------

